# Just found out that Sensei Masayuki Shimabukuro passed away



## Stickgrappler (Oct 12, 2012)

http://www.blackbeltmag.com/daily/t...-a-samurai-sword-master-masayuki-shimabukuro/

By Carl Long

Dear Friends and Fellow Martial Artists,

It is with much regret that I extend to you all the tragic news of the passing of our honorable teacher Masayuki Shimabukuro, _Hanshi_. He was the 21st-generation master of the Masaoka line of Muso Jikiden Eishin Ryu Iaido and a founding member of the North American Japan Masters Association. 

Our mentor and teacher transitioned from his life here with us on September 7, 2012, following a prolonged battle for his good health. The news of his passing will have a profound effect throughout the budo world, but even more so in the world of his family members and friends.

The immediate family will conduct services with appropriate ceremony for a man of such inspiration and humility. On behalf of the Shimabukuro family and JKI/KNBK members around the world, we would like to express our gratitude to our budo colleagues who sent their condolences. We know how much our teacher has touched our lives, and we understand the impact he has had on all those who were in his life.

Mr. Shimabukuros eyes were always the brightest when he was in the company of his budo family and colleagues. Our hearts will carry on his spirit for as long as we maintain his sincerity within our lives. He touched us all.

May each of us find peace and solace in his words and teachings. I wish you each a quiet moment of reflection and communion with your memories of a great man and all that he has bequeathed to you during his exceptional lifetime.
With bowed head and heavy heart,

Carl Long
Kokusai Nippon Budo Kai/JKI

-----------

RIP


----------

